# 5series VS A6



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

Guys-

Do you have any experience of a 5 VS A6. How these two compare? I have a friend who is interested in a A6- Yet- he likes 5 too.. esp after driving mine. How do they compare- feel / engines / prices- I have given him info about the 5, but in comparison what would one look at?

Coments / Suggestions / Experiences ....... all would be good.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

Kaari said:


> Guys-
> 
> Do you have any experience of a 5 VS A6. How these two compare? I have a friend who is interested in a A6- Yet- he likes 5 too.. esp after driving mine. How do they compare- feel / engines / prices- I have given him info about the 5, but in comparison what would one look at?
> 
> Coments / Suggestions / Experiences ....... all would be good.


I don't know much about the A6, but the A4 is a good is good, and i have been in A6 a few times, the interior is well laid, and the quattro is a plus. The 5 series does have better market value though, and people do say the 5 series drives better too. If i come up with any more information i will keep you posted.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

Kaari said:


> Guys-
> 
> Do you have any experience of a 5 VS A6. How these two compare? I have a friend who is interested in a A6- Yet- he likes 5 too.. esp after driving mine. How do they compare- feel / engines / prices- I have given him info about the 5, but in comparison what would one look at?
> 
> Coments / Suggestions / Experiences ....... all would be good.


 I haven't driven an A-6, but I sat in one at the LA Auto show in January and IMO the interior of the _new _A-6 blows away both the e39 and e60 interiors.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

1Dreamer said:


> I haven't driven an A-6, but I sat in one at the LA Auto show in January and IMO the interior of the _new _A-6 blows away both the e39 and e60 interiors.


that is another plus, also its more comfortable. I can't believe how the E39 and E60 are so uncomfortable, meh


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

5ers have 2-3 choices of seat style. In the 5ers, I do not like the Sport's seats but the Comforts rock. The lumbar support is awesome and makes for extremely comfortable long-running journeys of many, many hours. If my lower back starts aching, I just adjust it a bit and I'm good.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> that is another plus, also its more comfortable. I can't believe how the E39 and E60 are so uncomfortable, meh


 A lot of people complain that the new 5-series interior isn't as nice as the e39 and I think I'd agree. I love the interior of the e39, find it _very _ comfortable and most people who ride in my car comment on how comfortable it is, so for me to to be that impressed by the A-6 surprised me. I wouldn't buy a car just for the interior, but if it drives as well as it looks/feels inside, I might be tempted to consider it for my next car (_even though I still find the exterior pretty boring_).


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

DougDogs said:


> I'm almost 6'5", and once drove my A6 550 miles stopping just once for gas.


 That's one thing I really miss about my 525. I got around 400 miles to a tank around town and could drive it 400 miles to my parents house in the SF Bay Area without stopping and still have 1/4 tank left. I'm lucky if I get 250 miles out of a tank around town in th 540 and since I don't like to let the tank get too far below the 1/2 mark, I feel like I'm constantly having to stop at a gas station. But driving is a LOT more fun in this car.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

DougDogs said:


> I had a 1999 A6 for 3 years (lease) it was the most comfortable car I have ever owned. I have only driven 5 series for short drives, and I like the way the A6 is put together better. I took a short test drive recently when we bought my wife's new A4, and IMHO the A6 is even better now with 3.2 liter instead of the 2.8 I had. The new interior is a great improvement also in the A6.
> 
> I'm almost 6'5", and once drove my A6 550 miles stopping just once for gas. I got out of that car just as refreshed as I got in. Most cars I have problems after only 2-3 hours of driving.
> 
> Nothing can top Quattro in bad weather, either!!


The new 525xi, and 530xi would be direct competitors now of Audi, lets wait and see.
I am a big guy 6'3 320lbs, so room is a factor for me. The 5 series isn't that bad, but i had to get used to the car for the first few weeks, and the headroom u really have to adjust your seat to get proper comfort. We also have a 98 Volvo S70 SE, and man that car is roomy, you have so much room in that car you can't believe. I don't know if i am right saying this but the 3 series is more comfortable than the 5 series. Thats my only concern about the 5 series, otherwise the car surpasses all odds.


----------



## kleinen (Mar 1, 2005)

I compared the A6 and 525i and drove both. I liked the A6 better in terms of comfort and accessories and was all set to buy one until I looked at resale value. You take a $10,000 hit when you drive that car off the lot. I could sell my BMW tomorrow without taking a loss. If you compare the values over 5 years, the Audi depreciates at a faster rate.

I bought my 525i a few weeks ago, and I love it. I feel like I am 18 again everytime I get in. The only thing I do not like is the sound system and I am working on fixing that.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> 5ers have 2-3 choices of seat style. In the 5ers, I do not like the Sport's seats but the Comforts rock. The lumbar support is awesome and makes for extremely comfortable long-running journeys of many, many hours. If my lower back starts aching, I just adjust it a bit and I'm good.


I suppose everyone's a$$ is different. I spent two consecutive 15 hour days in the E39's sport seats. I wouldnt say I was 'refreshed,' but my back didnt ache and I could have gone 5 hours more on the second day- if home were at the other end.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

kleinen said:


> I compared the A6 and 525i and drove both. I liked the A6 better in terms of comfort and accessories and was all set to buy one until I looked at resale value. You take a $10,000 hit when you drive that car off the lot. I could sell my BMW tomorrow without taking a loss. If you compare the values over 5 years, the Audi depreciates at a faster rate.
> 
> I bought my 525i a few weeks ago, and I love it. I feel like I am 18 again everytime I get in. The only thing I do not like is the sound system and I am working on fixing that.


true that, but isn't A4 betterin market value ?


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

The Audi has a comfy interior and quattro.

The Bimmer, is rear wheel drive. And if your into that kind of thing, it feels a lot nicer and stable (especially in the corners).

Are you considering a turbo version. I was really thrown off going from a N/A Bimmer to the Audi and its turbo lag. Everyone says I would get used to it. I dont know.

You gotta drive the cars, they are totally different beasts. 

Buy what fits.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't think that people give enough credit to Audi. They make great cars some that exceed BMW or Mercedes-Benz standards. Audi was the first german car that came out with all wheel drive. The 5000 series first came out with "quattro" in the mid 1980's and now use them in all their cars, Then Mercedes Benz adapted it, and now after so many years the BMW 5 series. Look at the new A6, it looks 100x better than Merces-Benz E-class, and BMW 5 series. Plus when you buy a basic A6 you get so many standard features that would be optional in BMW and Mercedes-Benz. The standard A6 is about $7000 cheaper than a basic 530i which is a plus. for about $75,000 you got all the packages including sport package, and also you get All-Wheel about $10,000 cheaper than a loaded 530i with rear wheel drive. Audi manages to stand behind BMW and Mercedes-Benz for some odd reason, and isn't considered as prestigous and luxuries as the other two competitors. My very first was a 1986 Audi 5000 s, (which would be A6 today). I loved that car, that me understand what true German enigineering really is, and the best part about the car was it never rusted.


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

I test drove the Audi A6 4.4 and the 545 sports the same day when I was trying to make up my mind. The Audi is superior in ergonomics and their design, as well as the fact that it comes with quattro. The price is also a plus over the 545. To me, that is were the advantage ends. The 545 beats the A6 handily in acceleration and handling. Also, you can't get comfort seats in the Audi like the ones that come in the 545, with the upper articulating backrest. Depreciation is also rated better in the in the 545. The clincher for me is tha Audi does not have an european delivery program, although I would've decided for the 545 at the end anyway. It depends what you like. Some people will prefer the ergonomics and logical interior design of audi and do not care much about a half a second 0-60 advantage, or of a crisper handling car, and may not want to have the headaches of dealing with i-drive and horrible cupholder design on the 5er.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

You may want to consider the dealership network also. Not all that many Audi dealers around. Do you have any references on the service at the dealers (Audi or BMW) you would be using.

I had a 1997 Audi A4 that I really liked but the frequent trips to the dealer for repairs really soured me on the car. The A4 only required a little more repair than the two 3-series I have had, but every repair took TWO trips to the dealer; one to diagnose the problem (broken cup holder for example!) and order the part, then always a second trip once the parts came in. I can't recall ever taking the A4 to the dealer for anything that did not require a return trip once parts came in.

Compare this to BMW where evey time I go in to get something fixed they DO have the parts and I am done the same day. I don't know if this is just the Audi dealer where I live or if this is a general problem out there, but it is something to consider.

If you will be making frequent trips to the dealer for repairs (and I believe you will with either car) you at least want those dealer trips to be painless. JMHO.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

neurom said:


> I test drove the Audi A6 4.4 and the 545 sports the same day when I was trying to make up my mind. The Audi is superior in ergonomics and their design, as well as the fact that it comes with quattro. The price is also a plus over the 545. To me, that is were the advantage ends. The 545 beats the A6 handily in acceleration and handling. Also, you can't get comfort seats in the Audi like the ones that come in the 545, with the upper articulating backrest. Depreciation is also rated better in the in the 545. The clincher for me is tha Audi does not have an european delivery program, although I would've decided for the 545 at the end anyway. It depends what you like. Some people will prefer the ergonomics and logical interior design of audi and do not care much about a half a second 0-60 advantage, or of a crisper handling car, and may not want to have the headaches of dealing with i-drive and horrible cupholder design on the 5er.


Putting my differences aside, i would have to agree with 
Neurom. However i never had the pleasure of ever seating on the comfort seats. Do they really make a difference between the regular ones? I have nevereven driven a A6 so i can't really compare the two on the drive, but if BMW does handle and drive better i would pay more for a BMW rather than an Audi. Any idea if All-wheel drive is going to be available on 550i ?


----------



## Kaari (Sep 14, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> Putting my differences aside, i would have to agree with
> Neurom. However i never had the pleasure of ever seating on the comfort seats. Do they really make a difference between the regular ones? I have nevereven driven a A6 so i can't really compare the two on the drive, but if BMW does handle and drive better i would pay more for a BMW rather than an Audi. Any idea if All-wheel drive is going to be available on 550i ?


These are all very informative posts; Its good to see what our competitors are upto. :thumbup: I think- over all - audi's interior is amazing- And the new audi's shape beats the new 5er's shape in a heart beat- But then again we just have to wait n determine the reliability factor for both of 'em.


----------

